# Off and On



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys. We're moving about 15 miles so I'll be off and on. I'm at the new place so I can't really be on here often, just at work. Lol. Anyway, if anyone needs anything, talk to Bobby and he can get you my cell number. Be off and on for the next few days!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

We'll miss you man! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------

